# Cute baby sugar gliders



## gregcranston (Aug 11, 2011)

Just wanted to share some pics of these 2 new baby female sugar gliders one of my pairs have had, that are now 3 weeks oop. Enjoy!


----------



## TaraLeigh (Aug 11, 2011)

AWWWW!!!!!!!!!! Too cute. Congrats. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 11, 2011)

They are so awesome!


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Aug 11, 2011)

Gorgeous little girls! I would love them!!!!


----------



## shell477 (Aug 11, 2011)

SOO CUTE!! Looking at getting a pair when hubby and I build our dream house in the future..


----------



## Renenet (Aug 11, 2011)

Awwww, sweet.


----------



## Kelly86 (Aug 11, 2011)

they are so cute! congrats


i like how they match your shirt too


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 12, 2011)

so sweet....how long do they live ???


----------



## StellaDoore (Aug 12, 2011)

They are so gorgeous! Such sweet little faces =) are the difficult to keep? And can you handle them often? Would love a pair (in a very far off future) but know nearly nothing about them. Apart from they are so freakin cute!!


----------



## gregcranston (Aug 12, 2011)

grannieannie said:


> so sweet....how long do they live ???


8-12 years



StellaDoore said:


> They are so gorgeous! Such sweet little faces =) are the difficult to keep? And can you handle them often? Would love a pair (in a very far off future) but know nearly nothing about them. Apart from they are so freakin cute!!


Not difficult to keep at all, as long as you have a decent sized aviary to keep them in. You can handle them as often as you like, especially if they've been handled since babies. Awesome pets!


----------



## bluey87 (Aug 12, 2011)

my gf would be so jealous she loves these guys if only we could keep them in QLD


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Aug 12, 2011)

they are pretty damn cute!


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 12, 2011)

naw, sooooo cute!!


----------



## Jazzz (Aug 12, 2011)

omg i wannnnt them!! i hope were aloud them in qld in the future...


----------



## Ambush (Aug 12, 2011)

Excellent Pics. Healthy looking.


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 12, 2011)

Very cute Greg


----------



## Kristen87 (Aug 12, 2011)

Omg these guys are sooooo adorable!! I was under the impression we couldn't keep them in Victoria! Obviously I was wrong.... where can they be purchased from, just breeders? How much do they go for?


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 12, 2011)

I hate threads about captive sugar gliders.
It's not that I hate sugar gliders - I don't.
It''s not that I hate the idea of captive sugar gliders - I don't.
It's not that I hate people that keep sugar gliders - envy would be a better word.

Its just that QLD EPA/DERM/EcoAccess/whatever they are called this week has decided we can't keep them, dispute the huge success other states/countries have with them.
I can, however, go and buy another kitten or 10


----------



## Renenet (Aug 12, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> Its just that QLD EPA/DERM/EcoAccess/whatever they are called this week has decided we can't keep them, dispute the huge success other states/countries have with them.



Yeah, damn. I'm probably moving to QLD soon. Did DERM give a reason?


----------



## Jesse_H (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, since there's so much interest (myself included) why not make this bad boy thread a sticky and land some info on these little cuties? Can I start by asking some basic husbandry questions?

1) What is an appropriate sized aviary for 1x adult
2) Same as above, but size for adult pair?
3) Diet (I hear if you're keeping them in the US cheeseburgers are all the rage??!)
4) Do they need hides/warm boxes etc?
5) Do they have any odd character traits? 

Let's do it! 

- Jess


----------



## gregcranston (Aug 12, 2011)

Kristen87 said:


> Omg these guys are sooooo adorable!! I was under the impression we couldn't keep them in Victoria! Obviously I was wrong.... where can they be purchased from, just breeders? How much do they go for?


They can be purchased from several breeders, but also some petshops.



Jesse_H said:


> Well, since there's so much interest (myself included) why not make this bad boy thread a sticky and land some info on these little cuties? Can I start by asking some basic husbandry questions?



1) What is an appropriate sized aviary for 1x adult
*Well for one, you should never keep a single glider, as they are very social creatures and live in family groups in the wild, so at least 2 of them together.*
2) Same as above, but size for adult pair?
*Well DSE has a 'recommended enclosure size' of 5 square metres per pair with a height of 3 metres. http://mc2.vicnet.net.au/home/msov/files/Esizes.pdf
Whilst that would be amazing if you could manage it, most glider owners can not, and these sizes suggestions are not compulsory.
For a pair IMO, you would want at least 2m high by 2m long by 1-1.5m deep.* *With bigger of course being even better.*
3) Diet (I hear if you're keeping them in the US cheeseburgers are all the rage??!)
*They enjoy sweet vegies like corn and sweet potatos, and a wide variety of fruits such as apple, grapes, orange, etc.
But nectar and sap also make up a large proportion of their diet in the wild, so there are a number of nectar mixes out there, Marz on here is a much better resource than me on this subject. But there are a couple, a modified leadbeater mix from Healesville is popular. 
The nectar mix I use is made out of honey, baby cereal, Wombaroo small carnivore mix and eggs, all mixed up.*
*They also like insects, and also native flowers such as bottlebush, and will glean eucalyptus branches for lerps*
4) Do they need hides/warm boxes etc?
*They do need hides such as nest boxes or pouches, but not really any warming, unless you live in super cold climates like alpine I think. As long as there is 2 or more of them in together, they will keep each other warm. They live in tree hollows in the wild remember in a vast array of climates*
5) Do they have any odd character traits? 
*When alarmed one of their defences in to make a crabbing sound, which is a loud sound for a small animal, kinda sounds like a whipper snipper. They dont make many more sounds, but a small chirping bark can be heard on occasion. They are very hard to toilet train and will very regularly pee and poo all over you when playing.*


----------



## mfliedner (Sep 1, 2011)

aww are they for sale?? as i would love a baby sugar glider


----------



## ianinoz (Sep 1, 2011)

taraleigh said:


> awwww!!!!!!!!!! Too cute. Congrats. Thanx for sharing.


 sure are .


----------



## RickLeekong (Sep 1, 2011)

nawwwwwww cudddles time


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 2, 2011)

OMG I HATE YOU!!! They are too gorgeous, and subsequently added to the menagerie I want when the kids are old enough to not squeeze small fluffy things. Weh! I may as well hang it all and get a zoo.


----------



## darth72au (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey Greg, 
Just wondering if you are planning on selling either of these bubs? 
I would be interested in buying at least one from you.
Thanks
Elisa


----------



## gregcranston (Sep 5, 2011)

mfliedner said:


> aww are they for sale?? as i would love a baby sugar glider





darth72au said:


> Hey Greg,
> Just wondering if you are planning on selling either of these bubs?
> I would be interested in buying at least one from you.
> Thanks
> Elisa


These two little cuties are already sold, but I do have babies on a semi regular basis. Although I also have a couple of people already on my waiting list.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry to dredge up a month old thread - but... When I saw this thread I wondered if these guys ever got into NZ - knowing how serious a threat possums came... 

"In the last few years, sugar gliders have become the latest craze in the pet industry. What is a sugar glider anyway? A sugar glider is a marsupial which is related to the kangaroo family. The females have a pouch that they carry their young in much like kangaroos. They are found in the wild in New Zealand and Tasmania."

Cough cough....

Ok... so What Are Sugar Gliders? suggests they're wild in NZ....

"Sugar gliders are tiny gliding possums from Indonesia, New Guinea, New Zealand and Australia." R-Zu-2-U - Sugar Glider

I'd LOVE to know where people are getting this information from... It's not far fetched though - as there is adequate food sources for them here in the many native bushes (that possums have so well adapted to).

I know I can get my hands on hand reared possums with no problems - but who the hell would want a possum as a pet (well, when in NZ, possums are the equivalent of toads - so it would be like offering a Queenslander a toad as a pet). 

Anyway - just thought I'd share that little bit of info - but if people did know of gliders in NZ - let me know too


----------



## rainbowvomit (Sep 20, 2011)

they not legal in N.S.W are they


----------



## miss2 (Sep 22, 2011)

so cute i want to eat them!


----------



## gregcranston (Sep 24, 2011)

rainbowvomit said:


> they not legal in N.S.W are they


No I'm afraid. :-(


----------



## Morgwynn (Sep 24, 2011)

I just had my first wild sugar glider rescue come in on Monday. He was in pretty bad shape, he was found in the middle of the road during the day, underweight and very dehydrated. I pulled a massive paralysis tick off him and he was covered in mites.

They're pretty tough little things though, this boy is recovering really quickly. He's put on 20g in the last week. He's such a cutie, I'd love to have one if it were legal in NSW. But I'll just have to make do with temporary visitors.


----------



## yotty (Dec 28, 2011)

*sugar glider*

do you no where i can buy a baby sugar glider from? i am having great difficulty


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Dec 28, 2011)

Picture four was so cute I almost vomited in disgust.


----------



## Marz (Dec 28, 2011)

yotty said:


> do you no where i can buy a baby sugar glider from? i am having great difficulty



Sugar gliders do not do well on their own so please don't conisder buying one on its own. They are colony animals so they need a friend to be happy. Gliders on their own can stress, get depressed, overgroom and even self mutilate.


----------



## gregcranston (Jan 5, 2012)

Here is some pics of a new baby female glider that came out of pouch around xmas day, her eyes only opening about 4 days ago.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jan 5, 2012)

nawwww so much sweetness!


----------



## starr9 (Jan 5, 2012)

Ooohhhh I want!!! Tho i cant i no but they are so dam CUTE!!!!


----------



## feathergrass (Jan 5, 2012)

so beautiful if only we could keep them in qld thanks for sharing !


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh it's making me wanna get them again!


----------



## darth72au (Jan 5, 2012)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## gregcranston (Jan 15, 2012)

New pics of Holly:


----------



## Schnecke (Jan 20, 2012)

These little guys are on my wish list - But unless I owned my own home and could provide a huge enclosure for them (man shed must come first for the other half I'm afraid) then I wouldn't keep them.

The space and company they need must come before the desire to own one.


----------

